# Bobby - my chunky monkey



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Moved Bob into his new cage today and I got some pics, they are a bit rubbish but Bob is very hard to photograph. He is a wee bit on the portly side, apparently his brothers are also big boned and as he doesnt eat loads I think it must be genetic, so anyway here is my lovely chunky monkey Bob, my only male mouse. (that mean Srhdufe said he looks like a ball with a tail) Sorry for the rubbish pics but they were actually the best ones)


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Must be all the gas from the diet coke making him swell hun hehe....he's a sweetie though


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> that mean Srhdufe said he looks like a ball with a tail


:aureola: Moi????? :aureola: :lol:

*DIET* coke! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> :aureola: Moi????? :aureola: :lol:
> 
> *DIET* coke! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hes only been drinking the diet since he heard what you were saying about him.


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

He looks like a long tailed hamster! :lol:

Lovely markings though. He looks very happy in his home.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Chinquary said:


> He looks like a long tailed hamster! :lol:
> 
> Lovely markings though. He looks very happy in his home.


 Hes just big boned, anyway they say the camera puts on weight so Im going to lie and say hes really thin in real life:lol:.


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Hes just big boned, anyway they say the camera puts on weight so Im going to lie and say hes really thin in real life:lol:.


Camera adds ten pounds on humans right? So what's that in mouse weight? Grams? :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Chinquary said:


> Camera adds ten pounds on humans right? So what's that in mouse weight? Grams? :lol:


I know I know so poor little guy is positively thin isnt he .


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

nearly as big as your rats!!:lol:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

A ball with a tail! :lol: im sorry i shouldnt laugh 

He is positively gorgeous  The thing (sorry i dont know what it is  ) in the 3rd pic looks like a row of porta loo's like you find at festivals :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

blade100 said:


> nearly as big as your rats!!:lol:


Maybe thats it, maybe hes a trainee rat:lol:



Sarah+Hammies said:


> A ball with a tail! :lol: im sorry i shouldnt laugh
> 
> He is positively gorgeous  The thing (sorry i dont know what it is  ) in the 3rd pic looks like a row of porta loo's like you find at festivals :lol:


They are part of a toy airport and the girls have the other parts, but Bob just uses them as a toilet so maybe youre right with the portaloo idea.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Maybe thats it, maybe hes a trainee rat:lol:
> 
> They are part of a toy airport and the girls have the other parts, but Bob just uses them as a toilet so maybe youre right with the portaloo idea.


Bob thinks the same as me :lol:

You have given me a toy idea, thanks tdm :thumbup: im always trying to figure out what i can give my lot to play on/in/with so i think im going to raid my kids junk box, im sure my toddler has a chunky garage that i can give the hammies to play in whilst they are out free ranging (obvioulsy not all out at the same time) :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

HAHA!! What a scrummy coloured golf ball!!! :thumbup:


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Aww, bless his chubby little self!!
My Spring is a similar size but as an old lady she is welcome to turn into a fatty..


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

catz4m8z said:


> Aww, bless his chubby little self!!
> My Spring is a similar size but as an old lady she is welcome to turn into a fatty..


Hes only a year old so only a youngster still, just baby fat in fact.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Mustard and Custard do not think their brother Bobby is fat. A small fortune in mousie therapy has been spent to convince them that they aren't fat either - they are just too short for their weight like their human mummy :lol: :lol:


Psst - pooter working :thumbup:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Mustard and Custard do not think their brother Bobby is fat. A small fortune in mousie therapy has been spent to convince them that they aren't fat either - *they are just too short for their weight *like their human mummy :lol: :lol:
> 
> Psst - pooter working :thumbup:


hahaha :lol: i think i might use that one!! :thumbup:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> Mustard and Custard do not think their brother Bobby is fat. A small fortune in mousie therapy has been spent to convince them that they aren't fat either - they are just too short for their weight like their human mummy :lol: :lol:
> 
> Psst - pooter working :thumbup:


Yaaaaay ZT is back in the land on the interweb, can you give me the name of their therapist because he read all the things these mean people were saying and on a night I hear little mousie sobs coming from his cage :crying:. I mean picking on a poor defensless little mouse, they should be ashamed of themselves :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Aww poor little mousie being called fat  mean people :lol:. He's very cute


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

he's adorable!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> hahaha :lol: i think i might use that one!! :thumbup:


It works wonders, I use it on a regular basis although with the lack of intelligence in the locals around here it usually leaves them with a very puzzled look :lol: Some one spoke to me two days later and said "that thing you said about being short and weight was really funny" :lol: Two days!!



thedogsmother said:


> Yaaaaay ZT is back in the land on the interweb, can you give me the name of their therapist because he read all the things these mean people were saying and on a night I hear little mousie sobs coming from his cage :crying:. I mean picking on a poor defensless little mouse, they should be ashamed of themselves :lol:


His therapist is called Dr. Chu B. Chaser  Chubee (as the therapist likes Custard to call him) has done miracles with Custard, a lot of it was based on the fact that some girly mice like big men  Custard really liked that idea  Here is Custard:
















Do you see the resemblance?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

You can most definatley see the family resembalence :lol:.


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

If I were to have a mouse I would much rather have an adorable cuddly mouse like Bobby (and Custard) than one of the normal 'skinny' ones. 

What is the quote in Doctor Who...?

'Skinny bit of nothing?'
'You hug him and get a paper cut?' :lol:


----------

